# Fruity's Uk Outdoor Gorilla Grow



## fruity86 (Mar 28, 2011)

hello grower the time has come again to plant under the sun and let mother N do all the work  :woohoo:
this will be my second outdoor grow and hopefully alot better then last year i have done abit of research and planning for this year so if it all goes wrong it my fault  LOL 
the strain's i have picked are 
Easy sativa FMS 
Purple maroc FMS
Maroc FMS
there are 4 of each soaking in a glass of water right now all 12 have cracked after 48 hours and will be going in peat pot's 50/50 soil perlite by the end of tonight 
they will be started outside in my garden and put in the shed at night untill may 1st, then they will put in the ground 
every month after that i will go and top dress the area with 
Fish Blood and Bone
Bone meal    
Vintage Bat poo 
after getting bud rot last year i have found a product called rot stop  so i will be trying this any one have any info on it ? 
anyone is welcome to pull up as chair the more the merry especially the OUTDOOR GROWER'S FRUITY MAY NEED HELP LOL that it for now no pic's i will update this every 5 day's till they are put in the ground then every month
peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 28, 2011)

I hope you let that sativa get 10'  
cant wait for pics :aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 28, 2011)

thank's moses


----------



## woodydude (Mar 28, 2011)

Green mojo Fruity.

I will pull up a deckchair for this being outdoors , shades on too!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 28, 2011)

dont forget the umbrella this is the UK LOL no outdoor from you woody i have some great info book marked on strain's that finish in the UK tell you what latitude they where grown, how they where grown, finish time, yield 
if you want it shoot me a PM 
peace fruity


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 28, 2011)

I was thinking about doing an outdoor grow at the farm this year. I just put in our summer veggies and was thinking about spotting a few of the freebies I got amongst the corn. Subbed fruity!


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Fruity. Now don't forget them Nettle Stomper Nike Trainers......you remember what happened last year. Hope the new ladies don't get washed away in the Monsoon of a summer, we normally have. GL. Brollies at the ready..


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 29, 2011)

thank's guy ozzy i still have them good as new think ive only had then on couple time's LOL heres a pic of some MUD lol and lolly stick's put this up 2 day then i can update both GJ on the same day now dont get to excited about this pic haha


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Mar 29, 2011)

You are right Fruity I didn't....Carpets nice though....Is it Shag Pile..


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 29, 2011)

good luck, i hope you don't have to deal with all the animals i do. lol Green Mojo coming your way


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 29, 2011)

it's carpet ozzy it was here when i moved in LOL 
thank's slowmo only rabbit's and snail's


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

update thing's are going real so at the moment probley due to the cold it's been close to freezing a couple time, ive had to take 2 of the seedling out the soil and re soak them b/c the shell's would'nt come off, shell are now off and back in peat cup's, the other ten have been repoted in 5" pot's, got some nice weather this week end so hopefully we shall see some growth anyways that it for now here's some pic's of pot's and CFL's in the shed LOL 
peace fruity


----------



## frankcos (Apr 13, 2011)

Around my parts we can't plant anything outside until very late May or early June.But I can't wait.. Good Luck this season.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wish I had some property in the woods somewhere; I'd have a killer outdoor garden! Good luck with your grow bro..I'll be :watchplant:!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks guy's francos it's still alittle cold at the moment that's why there put in the shed at night, some time next month they will go in the ground 
peace fruity


----------



## the chef (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet...got room fer me?


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 14, 2011)

Always room for the chef how else would we eat lol


----------



## woodydude (Apr 14, 2011)

Lookin good Fruity.
I have started some seeds for an outdoor. They are a cross of White Widow & Big Bud, he grew some last summer outside and he is 40 miles north of me so they should be ok here.
I havn't started a journal for them as whenever I do a journal something goes wrong!!

So thanks for the inspiration to do something with soil and outdoors. Roll on May 1st and they are in the sunshine (hahahahahaha) ever the optimist.
Stay frosty
W


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 14, 2011)

best way woody let live get you down when it need to get you down no point being pessimistic life is to short 
peace fruity


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

seeds are comeing along nicely now still not tree's LOL we had couple nice days this week witch has helped, they spent there first night out the shed last night and will hopefully be in the ground by mid next month, the window cleaner came yesterday and i forgot to put them away witch is makeing me abit paranoiad haveing 12 in the garden and 5 in the house is a big number and fruity dont like apart from that all is good 
heres 2 pic's 
peace fruity 





EDIT  the 2 little one's have been droped twice


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice! Mojo to ya brother!


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2011)

i am so interested in seeing how this works for u. great job so far. im in!!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 20, 2011)

Let's see how those Gorilla goes


----------

